# Bạn hiểu gì về máy lọc nước?



## vietmom (14/5/18)

*Càng đắt càng tốt, nhiều lõi lọc là tốt, công nghệ RO là tốt, máy lọc nào cùng giống nhau... là những hiểu nhầm cơ bản của người dùng Việt.*
Bên cạnh tâm lý lo lắng của người tiêu dùng về nguồn nước nhiễm bẩn, mùa hè là thời điểm nhu cầu sử dụng nước của mọi người tăng cao, đi kèm là nhu cầu sử dụng máy lọc nước cũng có dấu hiệu tăng trưởng mạnh. Tuy nhiên, không phải ai cũng có đủ kinh nghiệm và kiến thức để chọn một chiếc máy lọc nước phù hợp. 
Dưới đây là những nhầm lẫn của người dùng khi chọn mua thiết bị gia dụng này.

*Máy lọc càng đắt tiền càng tốt*

*

*
_Không phải cứ mua máy lọc nước đắt tiền là tốt._​ 
Trên thực tế, các sản phẩm máy lọc nước giá rẻ thường có chất lượng kém do chất liệu, chất lượng của các thiết bị, linh kiện bên trong máy không đảm bảo do giới hạn về chi phí. Tuy nhiên, các sản phẩm có giá quá đắt cũng không mang lại hiệu quả tốt gấp nhiều lần máy lọc thông thường, bởi có thể phần nhiều chi phí trong đó là tiền mặt bằng kinh doanh, cửa hàng, quảng cáo.

*Càng nhiều lõi lọc càng sạch*

*

*
_Máy có nhiều bộ lọc chưa chắc đã tốt hơn máy có ít bộ lọc._​ 
Người tiêu dùng đầu tiên cần hiểu rõ cách thức hoạt động của máy lọc nước để có những kiến thức căn bản về thiết bị này. Quy trình lọc nước phải được tiến hành theo từng bước, từ lọc chất rắn không hòa tan, rồi đến chất rắn hòa tan sau đó mới tới phần lọc khuẩn. Do đó, lõi lọc chính là bộ phận trung tâm chi phối toàn bộ quá trình hoạt động này. Chất lượng của nước ra phụ thuộc vào độ sạch của nguồn nước đầu vào và khả năng hoạt động của bộ lọc.

Trên thị trường, người dùng có thể thấy qua rất nhiều quảng cáo về máy lọc nước với hàng loạt hệ thống bộ lọc sử dụng bởi các chất liệu, công nghệ khác nhau. Số lượng có thể lên tới gần chục bộ. Tuy nhiên, không phải tất cả bộ lọc đều giống nhau và máy có nhiều bộ lọc sẽ làm việc tốt hơn máy có ít bộ lọc. Điều quan trọng là người tiêu dùng cần tìm hiểu xem bộ lọc trong máy có cấu tạo ra sao, áp dụng công nghệ nào.

Một trong các lõi lọc đang bị lạm dụng và quảng cáo nhiều là lõi lọc than hoạt tính, hay còn gọi là T33. Đây là lõi lọc bổ sung, được quảng cáo là càng nhiều thì nước càng được lọc sạch. Tuy nhiên, trên thực tế vai trò lọc của nó không cao. Ngược lại, sau một thời gian sử dụng, bộ phận này có thể trở thành nguyên nhân gây tái nhiễm khuẩn nguồn nước sau lọc.

*Máy lọc nước mua một lần dùng được vài năm*

*

*
_Bên trong lõi lọc than hoạt tính (T33)_​ 
Quan điểm này hoàn toàn sai lầm. Theo khuyến cáo của các nhà sản xuất, tùy vào loại nước đầu vào mà người dùng cần thay các lõi lọc từ 12 tháng (với nước giếng khoan) tới 18 tháng (với nước máy). Tuy nhiên theo kinh nghiệm của một số người dùng, thời gian thay nên sớm hơn khuyến cáo của nhà sản xuất. Đặc biệt không nên tự rửa, vệ sinh lõi lọc để tái sử dụng bởi điều này có thể khiến thiết bị mất đi khả năng lọc nước vốn có, thậm chí khiến nguồn nước bị nhiễm bẩn nhiều hơn.

Theo _ConsumerReports_, một số bộ lọc có thể xuất hiện các dấu hiệu bằng màu sắc ở bên ngoài, giúp người dùng biết được nó đang hoạt động không tốt hoặc đã tới thời điểm cần phải thay thế.

*Cách thức hoạt động đơn giản nên máy lọc nước nào cũng giống nhau*

*

*
_Các dòng máy nhập khẩu từ châu Âu thường có tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật rất cao._​ 
Xuất xứ của máy lọc nước luôn là một trong những yếu tố chính để lựa chọn khi mua hàng. Bởi các sản phẩm đến từ châu Âu, Mỹ hay các nước có công nghệ kỹ thuật phát triển cũng như tiêu chuẩn cao trong đời sống sinh hoạt thường sẽ đảm bảo hơn. Các nhân viên tư vấn đôi khi bị áp lực từ doanh số, hoa hồng có thể bỏ qua hoặc ít quan tâm đến vấn đề này, khi giới thiệu các nhãn hiệu một cách ngang hàng. Người mua cần luôn yêu cầu cửa hàng xuất trình các giấy tờ hợp pháp, chứng minh được nguồn gốc xuất xứ của sản phẩm trước khi quyết định mua.

Ngoài ra, người tiêu dùng cũng nên tìm hiểu các công nghệ lọc nước hiện có trên thị trường, đâu là công nghệ mới và hiệu quả nhất. Bởi các dòng máy mới sẽ có khả năng hoạt động tốt hơn các loại máy lọc nước sử dụng công nghệ nhiều năm trước đây.

*Nước từ máy lọc có thể uống trực tiếp*
Quan điểm trên không hoàn toàn sai, nhưng trên thực tế người dùng vẫn nên sử dụng nước đun sôi để nguội làm nước uống. Bởi đây vẫn là cách tốt và an toàn nhất để đảm bảo sức khỏe. Nước từ máy lọc có thể sử dụng vào nhiều việc khác như nấu ăn, đánh răng... Bởi trong quá trình sử dụng, đôi khi thiết bị sẽ gặp trục trặc, hoặc chất lượng nước lọc bị giảm đi mà người dùng không hay biết. Việc sử dụng nước để uống trực tiếp khi đó sẽ gây nguy hại cho sức khỏe của bản thân và gia đình.

*Công nghệ RO (thẩm thấu ngược) là tốt nhất hiện nay*

*

*
_Công nghệ RO có thể tạo ra nước tinh khiết, nhưng không có khoáng chất._​ 
Người dùng nên tìm kiếm loại máy lọc nước phù hợp nhất với nguồn nước của mình sử dụng, thay vì tìm kiếm thiết bị lọc nước tốt nhất. Các loại máy lọc nước RO đang được quảng cáo phổ biến hiện nay, sử dụng công nghệ thẩm thấu ngược.

Theo _Indiawaterportal, _các màng lọc của nó chỉ cho nước đi qua, giữ lại tất cả các hóa chất, thành phần độc hại, ion kim loại... Đồng thời nó cũng loại bỏ đi các chất khoáng, vi lượng cần thiết trong nước. Nếu lạm dụng nước từ máy RO để ăn uống, sử dụng trong thời gian dài, người dùng sẽ mắc bệnh thiếu vi chất, thiếu khoáng chất, mất cân bằng điện giải. Máy lọc nước RO được đề nghị sử dụng ở những nơi có nước có hàm lượng khoáng chất hòa tan cao, vùng nước lợ, nước bị nhiễm độc nặng.

Trên thực tế, máy cũng có bộ phận bù khoáng. Tuy nhiên, các khoáng chất sẽ không thể hoàn toàn được bù lại với tỷ lệ phù hợp như trong nước thông thường. Qua thời gian dài sử dụng, người dùng sẽ phải định kỳ thay thế các lõi lọc này nếu muốn đảm bảo hoạt động của thiết bị.

_Nguồn: Vnexpress_​


----------

